# Giant Slingshot



## arnie161 (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone have any experience building and giant slingshot that will shoot 8 - 10 pound pumpkins, i have questions on what bands to use , bungee and size, surgical tubing and size, or any suggestions, it will be made out of steel pipe, and iam thinking about using a basketball net as a pouch. i dont have allot of time as the compitition is september 13.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

No I can't say I have! But I have a new topic,I'd sure like to get a comment on called Beltgun2.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

competition is on september 13 ? i think your a lil late . ever look up the punkin chunkin on google or youtube ? they be launching some vw size pumpkins ! i dont think a basketball net is a good idea, it may rip through the netting . look up basketball slingshot on youtube , it might give you an idea of what to try .


----------



## arnie161 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info, will check out youtube


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

As Imp has said, just go do a bit of searching on 'Punkin Chinkin'.

They have a heap of elastic/rubber/spring powered throwers. I think the record for a rubber powered one was something like 1184 yards.


----------

